# Warbird Part Request



## Boomerang Collector (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a keen ww2 warbird part collector (ebay or course!) - I have noticed that a lot of my USAAF parts have a yellow dot and the letters AN stenciled onto the part - can anyone give me the reason for this ??

Cheers


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2009)

Boomerang Collector said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a keen ww2 warbird part collector (ebay or course!) - I have noticed that a lot of my USAAF parts have a yellow dot and the letters AN stenciled onto the part - can anyone give me the reason for this ??
> 
> Cheers



Don't know what the yellow dot stands for (you have a photo?) but "AN" stands for "Army-Navy" and was the typical prefix attached to standard parts built during WW2 and later years.


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2009)

Would that be for scrap only Joe?


----------

